# Overclocking Programs



## Marc23 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey all I recently purchased a new pc specs are as follows,
Intel core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4mhz
Motherboard Nvidia Nforce 610i
Graphics 256mb Nividia 7050
3GB Corsair Memory
500GB HDD
Running Win Vista Home Premium Edition

Just wanting to safely up the speed of my pc, nothing drastic, also my mother board has only 2 dimm slots, was wondering has anyone come across 1x 4gb memory stick????? 

Was told nvidia ntune good to use, but at mo just after other peoples thoughts as to be honest im new to this.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's always better to overclock using the BIOS. Programs like nTune will work, but you won't get as much improvement as overclocking in BIOS, and it will be more unstable. Since you purchased the computer pre-made it may have a locked BIOS where you can't adjust your FSB (needed for overclocking). If this is the case you'll need to flash your BIOS with an unlocked version for best results, but that's getting a little technical. That's for CPU, by the way, graphics card is a different story.

To be honest, you probably don't need to overclock at this point. The thing that would improve your system's performance the most is a new graphics card and power supply. The Nvidia 7050 is pretty weak, not really made for games. I assume that's what you're trying to improve?


----------



## Marc23 (Jul 18, 2009)

To be totally honest all i do is use the pc for sound it my HI-FI so to speak haha.
I dont play games just browse net and Download films, music etc etc but not for gaming, or if i do play a game its a Strategy Game Football manager.
I watch downloaded movies but im new to this so all im after is little tweaka something to work on till i get abit experiance, i put computer together in past but not all gened up on specs etc etc.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

There's no need in overclocking then if that's all you do.

The Nforce boards are quite pants at overclocking anyhow and as said OC is best through the bios.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Probably best not to attempt much OC'ing with that Mobo. Nvidia Mobo's have some issues and Intel CPU's don't play well with Nvidia chipsets.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> Probably best not to attempt much OC'ing with that Mobo. Nvidia Mobo's have some issues and Intel CPU's don't play well with Nvidia chipsets.







I agree with the fellas above; first of all if you cant use all the cpu speed you have now; then adding more will do nothing for you; and the apps you are running and task you are performing is not high cpu usuage stuff with the exception of "converting video" if you are into DVD movie stuff ?


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

try SETFSB...it works! You will not get the exact same results as when OCing through the BIOS but the performance gain is noticable.

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/255892-setfsb-2-0-a.html

current version is on the first post on the link attached.


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is another useful tool...

http://crystalmark.info/download/index-e.html#CrystalCPUID


----------

